# 27rsds Bathroom ?



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We are actually thinking about switching from a 28BHS to a 27RSDS because our children have grown and can no longer fit comfortably in the bunk beds. Also, we are trying to find a way to close ourselves off from the children should we choose to do so. There are no 27RSDS in our area to go see, but before we go off searching around the country, I was wondering is there a door between the bath and the bedroom or just the curtain? I am correct to assume that you can shut the door to the bathroom and the bedroom would be shut off from the rest of the trailer? We would love to upgrade to a Sydney, but our Denali will not pull the 31RQS. Thanks to all you 27RSDS who know these details.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe the door going to the bedroom is one of those folding doors

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a 27RSDS and it has a folding door between the bedroom and the bathroom. There is a real door between the bathroom and the kitchen. If you need any other info let me know.

Gary


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

If your kids would be willing to share the rear slide out queen the 27RSDS might work for you. However, neither the fold-down couch or the fold-down dinette are full length beds though, so if the kids will need seperate beds this might not be the best floor plan for you.

There is a real door between the BR and the main living area, between the BR and bedroom is a pleated curtain.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I walked through a 26RLS while we were touring our dealers lot. I think it's set up the same as the 27RSDS with a curtain on the bedroom side and a door on the other side of the bathroom. I know what you're talking about when you want to close yourself off from the rest of the world - especially the bathroom. I don't know what these knucklehead designers are thinking, but a curtain for the bathroom doesn't do it for me. My first mod would be to rip that sucker out and put in a real door. It would probably have to be a pocket door, but hey, it's a door!

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think the walk-through or "shared" bathroom arrangement is the greatest with kids.....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a 27RSDS, and, believe me.........the rear slide would provide little privacy for whoever "lived" there, as it just has curtains across. I have two sons (12& almost 22), and they share the queen slide with no problem, BUT, if you have girls/boys, there's definitely gonna remain a privacy issue. The jackknife sofa IS pretty comfortable, but if that person's over about 5/6 to 5/8, it's a no-go. PLUS, they'll be head-to-head with the queen slide. You definitely won't have privacy between the bathroom and the queen bedroom, as the door is paper-thin accordion, and doesn't latch well. I keep both sides of the bathroom shut off at night, usually, but people have to go potty!
However, if you insist on it, I MIGHT be willing to sell you one!!







I'm in the market for a 31RQS, myself.
Darlene action


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

roanokecampers said:


> We are actually thinking about switching from a 28BHS to a 27RSDS because our children have grown and can no longer fit comfortably in the bunk beds.


If bunk bed length is the problem you might want to check out the 26RS, it has a quad bunk house with two bunks beds that are 84" long and two that are 74" long. The beds are a little narrow though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is your #1 goal?

Privacy?

Room for kids?

How big are the kids?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The privacy is niceâ€¦
Although the â€œdoorâ€ between the bedroom and bathroom is a 
thin pleated one the door between the bathroom and the rest
of the camper is a regular door. While on a recent camping trip we had 
5 kids with us! (18(6â€™-2â€), 17, 15, 15, & 9) It was great to close off the main part of the camper with the bathroom door and 
we also closed the pleated door incase anyone needed to use the bathroom in the middle of the night.

Having 2 halves(so to speak) to the camper along with the size of the bathroom are just a couple of reasons why we chose the floor plan.
We think the floor plan provides the kids with plenty of room. After all they have their sleeping area, kitchen(snacks/food)








and entertainment(TV hooked up to the AUX of the radio for great sound)














and us with privacy.

Yes, you can hear a little when someone had to â€œgoâ€ but we keep the fan on low all the time so that provides you with some â€œwhite noiseâ€

While the older kids(that stayed up late) are still sleeping we can leave the camper out our bedroom door w/o disturbing themâ€¦ 
and have our morning coffee in the quiet of the morning is a big plus!
Or â€¦ if you want them up you just start cooking a cinnamon roll in the oven and they will be up in no time â€¦LOL









Get-out... Get CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

For about $60 and 1 hour labor, I changed out the pleated door that goes into the bedroom with a hard panel folding door that I purchased at Home Depot. I had to cut off about 6-8" of the length of the door but it definitely gives us more privacy in our bedroom and helps w/ noise control. I rigged latchhook lock and my wife can change her clothes w/o the boys barging in on her. I also put a lock on the other bathroom door. My kids are 11 and 9 and I hope to have this camper for at least 8 more years based on their growth potential and being able to sleep on the fold down sofa. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

We looked at the 27RSDS. It is great floorplan if you are in search of privacy. We really like the ability to have two entries both for privacy and the immense amount of airflow that you get. It was amazing feeling a breeze in Phx, Az on 100 degree weather. DW also pointed out how much light there was in the TT. The only things we noted were:

- Lack of external storage as compared to other models
- Lack of privacy in the bathroom and potential injury to DW if you have to go at night and rely on the pleated door
- Touch decision on bedding for kids since we had a boy and a girl and we wanted each to have a bed.

Food for thought.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

rnameless said:


> For about $60 and 1 hour labor, I changed out the pleated door that goes into the bedroom with a hard panel folding door that I purchased at Home Depot. I had to cut off about 6-8" of the length of the door but it definitely gives us more privacy in our bedroom and helps w/ noise control. I rigged latchhook lock and my wife can change her clothes w/o the boys barging in on her. I also put a lock on the other bathroom door. My kids are 11 and 9 and I hope to have this camper for at least 8 more years based on their growth potential and being able to sleep on the fold down sofa. Hope this helps.


Nice mod








You should post some pics of it

Don


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

These are all great thoughts! The only 27RSDS we can find during our next three weekend outings to Richmond, then Charlotte, and then Hershey, Pa is near Hershey, so I guess we will have to wait until Labor Day. Right now in our 28BHS we have a large pull out drawer outside and maybe one or two other compartments in the rear, what outside storage would we be losing? Thanks so much to all that have replied.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

roanokecampers said:


> These are all great thoughts! The only 27RSDS we can find during our next three weekend outings to Richmond, then Charlotte, and then Hershey, Pa is near Hershey, so I guess we will have to wait until Labor Day. Right now in our 28BHS we have a large pull out drawer outside and maybe one or two other compartments in the rear, what outside storage would we be losing? Thanks so much to all that have replied.


I don't know how much storage the 28BHS has but so far, we haven't lacked storage. You have the front outside pass thru storage area which is big, there is storage areas under the dinette and under the master bed as well as all the cabinetry that is the outback standard.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

rnameless said:


> These are all great thoughts! The only 27RSDS we can find during our next three weekend outings to Richmond, then Charlotte, and then Hershey, Pa is near Hershey, so I guess we will have to wait until Labor Day. Right now in our 28BHS we have a large pull out drawer outside and maybe one or two other compartments in the rear, what outside storage would we be losing? Thanks so much to all that have replied.


I don't know how huch storage the 28BHS has but so far, we haven't lacked storage. You have the front outside storage area which is big, there is storage areas under the dinette and under the master bed as well as all the cabinetry that is the outback standard.
[/quote]

Do you have that outside pass through storage that stretches from side to side? I am assuming that there are no storage compartment on the rear?


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

rnameless said:


> For about $60 and 1 hour labor, I changed out the pleated door that goes into the bedroom with a hard panel folding door that I purchased at Home Depot. I had to cut off about 6-8" of the length of the door but it definitely gives us more privacy in our bedroom and helps w/ noise control. I rigged latchhook lock and my wife can change her clothes w/o the boys barging in on her. I also put a lock on the other bathroom door. My kids are 11 and 9 and I hope to have this camper for at least 8 more years based on their growth potential and being able to sleep on the fold down sofa. Hope this helps.


We did the same thing, however, we found out, after we installed it, that the bifold door was too wide and it doesn't close perfectly.







I measured a 30" opening so I purchased a 30" door, WRONG. What size bifold did you buy? (If you don't mind sharing.)

Thanks!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sorry for this hijack









I was actually thinking about a "pocket door" without the "pocket."
In my 27 the two walls are off-set. The short wall with the tub 
sticks just a little further into the bedroom than the long wall by the sink.

I was thinking that I could put a track on the floor just along 
the longer wall for the door to "ride" on and
put a track on the cieling spaning the whole distancce too.

What do ya think???









MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We would love to upgrade to a Sydney, but our Denali will not pull the 31RQS.


Just a thought, but if your kids are too big for bunks, don't buy the 31RQS.

Mark


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

roanokecampers said:


> Do you have that outside pass through storage that stretches from side to side? I am assuming that there are no storage compartment on the rear?


There is a large pass through storage compartment in the front, with access doors on each side. There is no storage compartment in the rear.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

HootBob said:


> For about $60 and 1 hour labor, I changed out the pleated door that goes into the bedroom with a hard panel folding door that I purchased at Home Depot. I had to cut off about 6-8" of the length of the door but it definitely gives us more privacy in our bedroom and helps w/ noise control. I rigged latchhook lock and my wife can change her clothes w/o the boys barging in on her. I also put a lock on the other bathroom door. My kids are 11 and 9 and I hope to have this camper for at least 8 more years based on their growth potential and being able to sleep on the fold down sofa. Hope this helps.


Nice mod








You should post some pics of it

Don
[/quote]
I'd like to see some photos as well. Or maybe you can just tell me what section it's in at Home Depot. I should be able to find it!!

I've been thinking of something a little more substantial for the front portion of our 23RS. The curtain barely fits across the opening.......


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

The door I purchased I believe would fit up to a 36" opening. It won't close flat but these types of folding doors aren't made to. Bi-fold is an inaccurate description of it, I should have said multi-fold for it has about 8 panels. It can be found at home depot or lowes in the door section of the store. I'll try and post a pic if I get the chance.



MaeJae said:


> Sorry for this hijack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The door I used just has a track at the top.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

roanokecampers said:


> We are actually thinking about switching from a 28BHS to a 27RSDS because our children have grown and can no longer fit comfortably in the bunk beds. Also, we are trying to find a way to close ourselves off from the children should we choose to do so. There are no 27RSDS in our area to go see, but before we go off searching around the country, I was wondering is there a door between the bath and the bedroom or just the curtain? I am correct to assume that you can shut the door to the bathroom and the bedroom would be shut off from the rest of the trailer? We would love to upgrade to a Sydney, but our Denali will not pull the 31RQS. Thanks to all you 27RSDS who know these details.


Hi, we have a 27rsds and yes there is a door from the main living area to the bathroom and there is also a accordian curtain door that is between the bath and front bedroom.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Was thinking about this and wondered if a 6-panel "true" house-type bi-fold door (like used for a linen closet or something) wouldn't work with it opening into the bathroom from the bedroom side and opening toward the tub. Don't see why it wouldn't work, and would provide true privacy for the master bedroom.
Darlene


----------

